# Paphiopedilum anitum



## bigleaf (Apr 21, 2017)

Paphiopedilum anitum

Just opened. Same flower. Two backgrounds. DS is about 4cm. NSV is 18.5 cm or 7.5 inches. Height of plant is 28 inches. 




The first plant to open its flower is taller 35 inches. I'm not sure why the petals never relax. I did move this plant several times. Well first time blooming this species and I was excited. Trying to find a best place to let the flower open better. It didn't work so this is it for this year. 




35 inches tall 




28 inches tall



So we wait for these plants to get stronger maybe blooming these again in 2 years.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Apr 21, 2017)

wow. such a stunning and rare species. And I envy you of having so many anitums!


----------



## JAB (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice! Culture notes?


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you both.



JAB said:


> Nice! Culture notes?



I just found out don't stake antium until flowers are opened, or stake before bud starts to mature. It's common sense to stake early but in real life I don't do it. The second flower that just opened doesn't have problem with petals crossing. I stake the it and found that at a particular angle petals were touching. So I remove the clip and let the inflorescence lean naturally - the petals were separated. I tried to take a photo duplicating but no luck - I can replace the clip but now the stake is at the correct angle where the petals don't touch. Lesson learned here is next time I will stake early. A real surprise to see the inflorescence growing so tall !

Both plants are growing in soft plastic pot with single hole drainage. I tried to keep these watered more often and not to let the media completely dry out. In another post I have shown the roots seem to develop nicely. Although second plant that bloomed have more growths, it is not as strong as the first plant that bloomed with 2 flowers. I'm growing these bright.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 21, 2017)

great result; well done.


----------



## gego (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm used to seeing petals curving back towards the stem and touched or crossed with the other petal, very anitum like. Unique.


----------



## naoki (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice! Are you using tightly packed sphagnum?


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 21, 2017)

naoki said:


> Nice! Are you using tightly packed sphagnum?



I'm using orchidata bark and top layer with moss. Let me see if I can find the original thread.

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43318


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 21, 2017)

Such a stunning species! Absolutely adore the dorsal!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice healthy plants, Congrats!


----------



## JAB (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2017)

Dark dorsal! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Camellkc (Apr 21, 2017)

Any flowering anitum is good. Congratulations on flowering this difficult species!


----------



## orchid527 (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh man, those are healthy roots. Looks like your culture is spot on. Mike


----------



## bigleaf (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you everyone


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2017)

I haven't seen many examples of this species and did realize
how dark the blooms are. This one would tempt me to
try to grow it.


----------



## Carper (Apr 22, 2017)

Love the shape and dark dorsal of this species. How old are the plants and what is the diameter of the whole plant. They don't look very big. I have seedlings of both adductum and anitum which are approaching a year out of flask and are dong OK. They are also in orchiata but I may put sphagnum on top to keep a little moist longer.

Gary
UK


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 22, 2017)

Beatifully grown. Congrats


----------



## Don I (Apr 22, 2017)

Good pictures of this flower.
Don


----------



## blondie (Apr 22, 2017)

Beautifl I love the dorsal sepal amazing growing wish I was half the grower you where.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 23, 2017)

What stunning beauty - both flowers and roots! Congratulations!
And thanks for the tips about spiking - hopefully I will succeed in getting my quite recently acquired anitum to flower...and make use of your good advice! ;-)
Jens


----------



## GuRu (Apr 24, 2017)

Dar(k)th Vader of Paphs - lovely.


----------

